# Office Suite Professional 6 on sale for $.99



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

In case you are looking for an app that will let you EDIT MS Office stuff, Office Suite Professional 6 is currently on sale for $.99



I got this one free back when it was an app of the day and it's the one I use most frequently. It's definitely worth a try at this price since it's normally $14.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woot, Andra!  

This is great.  It was a FAOTD before I got my Fire and I couldn't take advantage of it.  (Although I did get a different suite that lets me edit MS Office Stuff.)

Thanks for letting us know about it!

Betsy


----------



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this great deal.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

You're welcome!  I'm lucky that I caught it - I was prompted for an update and noticed the price when I did it.  And I usually let updates sit for weeks before I get around to them...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, when you purchase this app, if you haven't made a qualifying purchase already, you should get an email that gives you a $1 MP3 credit.

Betsy


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Will this work for the Fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It is for the Fire...see the link posted earlier...


Betsy


----------

